# Aquaclear Foam Filter Insert Turns Red



## felder747 (Aug 11, 2008)

I've had a 55 gallon aquarium with two large oscars and a pleco for about a year now. Last month, my Aquaclear foam filter insert turned red out of nowhere. I replaced it with a new one and it turned red within a week. What is wrong with my water that it's suddenly doing this?


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

This probably won't help, but i had a similar situation not too long ago. My three year old poured his kool-aid in my tank.  I did 60% water changes every day for 5 days. No more red. Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## Elena (Aug 11, 2008)

I have the same problem a month ago, it looks like red or brown algae of some sort. My problem was that I moved my 55 gallon next to a window. I covered my AC100 cannister completely with aluminium foil from the sunlight and paint the back of my tank dark blue. This solved the problem.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Doesn't really matter what colour the sponge is it will still work, and doesn't need to be thrown away. Seems I remember mine turning a reddish colour at some point although they usually get brown.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Are you on well water or city water? Also could be an algae issue as suggested by Elena. Also agree with BillD, no need to toss the sponge.

What are your water parameters? Has anything else changed recently? What type of food are you feeding?


----------



## felder747 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nothing has really changed. I'm using City Water and I always treat it when i put it in. I'm feeding tetra cichlid sticks twice a day, and I have to do about 30-40% water change every week cause of the bioload.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It sounds like everything is OK. You might just have to wait for someone else to comment.


----------



## dad_jsp (Aug 13, 2008)

felder747 said:


> I've had a 55 gallon aquarium with two large oscars and a pleco for about a year now. Last month, my Aquaclear foam filter insert turned red out of nowhere. I replaced it with a new one and it turned red within a week. What is wrong with my water that it's suddenly doing this?


just a thought What are you feeding the fish?? Mine turned red after a few days of feeding the fish frozen blood worm. Maybe try adding a sponge to the intake


----------



## Cichness (Dec 27, 2006)

The color is pointless.


----------

